# Kettle Pizza



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Fired up the Kettle today to do some pizza…I started with a chimney of lit Hump Lump and about a half of chimney of unlit…Spread it on the outside diameter of the grate then put the cooking grate on and topped it with a baking stone. The temp was somewhere between 350*-400* cooked for about 15min on a pizza pan then about 3-5 min on the stone directly….The charcoal added a real nice flavor to the crust and it was nice and crispy…Pictured is a pepperoni, ABT, mushroom and onion pizza with a Cajun crust. The family was real happy with the results….I think this is what we are going to do the next time we get together with the Pens…make your own pizza….(this way at least I’ll get some work out of John)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 15, 2007)

GO DOG, GO! Super pizza. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2007)

suddenly craving pizza...wonder why?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 15, 2007)

Care to share the dough recipe Dave?  I have a few recipes, but they never come out as nice as yours. I have better luck with frozen bread dough and it's okay for the quick and easy, but too thick in the middle. When I make any recipe from scrach it blows up like a deep dish pizza.  :x  We like a thick outer crust and a thin NYC crust in the middle. Looks like your pie was just the ticket.  :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks super good Dave.  My stone is still new in the box.  I was talking about giving pizza a try real soon.  

Why didn't you cook on the stone the whole time?

Will that burn it to quickly ?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 15, 2007)

So whittdog, crust recipe? looks damb good too. Aint nothin like pizza It a complete meal too, bread, veggies, meat, meat, meat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 15, 2007)

Mighty fine looking pie indeed  
Yer on to something with the ABT topping, I will give you kudos for that! :P


----------



## Griff (Apr 15, 2007)

Good looking pizza. I would also be interested in the dough recipe. I started with the frozen bread dough and it was just OK. I have tried the pizza dough in the rolled can, like biscuits come in and it works much better. I put it in the egg on the preheated stone and cook for about 8 min., 450* or so. Then take it off, bring into the house and add the sauce and toppings. Then back on the stone. It ususally ends with a thin crust in the middle and puffy on the edges.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Man that looks tasty!


----------



## Unity (Apr 15, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> pepperoni, ABT, mushroom and onion


That sounds like a great combination, Dave!    What is Cajun crust like?

--John  8) 
(Full disclosure: My favorite pizza is sausage, mushroom and onion, with a generous sprinkling of crushed red peppers.)


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry Guys it was a fresh dough from the store...and the mrs was the one that spread it onto the pan. The reason for the pan and not the whole time on the stone is to prevent the bottom from burning..In Highschool I had a buddy who worked at a pizzaria and thats how they cook the pizza before the days of the chain driven pizza ovens :P As for the cajun crust before it goes into the cooker just brush the crust with EVOO and hit it with some cajun rub.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 15, 2007)

Seriously good eats. 

Yummy


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2007)

The man is a genius!


----------



## john a (Apr 16, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 16, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Sorry Guys it was *a fresh dough from the store*...and the mrs was the one that spread it onto the pan. The reason for the pan and not the whole time on the stone is to prevent the bottom from burning..In Highschool I had a buddy who worked at a pizzaria and thats how they cook the pizza before the days of the chain driven pizza ovens :P As for the cajun crust before it goes into the cooker *just brush the crust with EVOO and hit it with some cajun rub.*



That's how Chef Paul and Emeril do it.  

Great looking pie Dave!!


----------



## john pen (Apr 16, 2007)

I cant wait for the next graze..I refuse to travel till the weather gets better ! And the pizza looks awesome Witt !


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice lookin Dave, love me some grilled pizzas


----------

